# Evolution of Dance



## aquacorps (Oct 11, 2006)

Does any one else think this is funny? rusty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMH0bHeiRNg


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 11, 2006)

:clap: :clap: :clap: 
This one was funny too
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7XWTOztgV4&mode=related&search=


----------



## Heather (Oct 12, 2006)

That first one is pretty wild. 

Ron - Yikes!


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 12, 2006)

Interesting clip - did not laugh at all!

Paphman910


----------



## Gideon (Oct 13, 2006)

Very good


----------

